# *** Beware adopting former stray cats ***



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

They steal your computer chair.



Other perils?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

DO you also feel wracked with guilt when you move them OFF your chair so you can use it? I have to keep reminding myself that it's MY darn chair and he has a million OTHER beds in the apartment.....


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I sing a song like this...

_Here comes my butt
Here comes my butt
Closer closer to the cat
Gonna squash a kitty flat!_

And match deed to word. She moves eventually.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, and it's been really bad. Adopting 3 adult strays from the streets with a 6-month difference between the adoptions is extremely hard, especially while taking care of a 20+ strays' colony at the same time. Lots of problems and some very challenging situations. I never ONCE lost my temper, spoke an annoyed word to them or got discouraged in 2 years. 

But the computer chair issue broke me. I was shocked to see that I'm absolutely unable to gather the strength of character to take the chair back from her. And on top of that, because I'm autistic, I become depressed if I don't have free access to my computer chair, which is my safe spot in the world. I'm not able to think clearly, concentrate on things, plan or perform daily tasks.

A couple days ago it got so bad I sprinkled her with a few drops of water and she indeed jumped off the chair.

I feel so bad about it. I never thought I'd sprinkle a cat with water one day. I keep seeing it as they already had enough suffering in their lives in the streets, how can I do this to her. So I pamper them without boundaries. And though I don't understand why, former strays have a strange fascination with the computer chair, it gives them the reassurance they crave.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

No matter how much you spend on a cozy wonderful bed, they will sleep in a cardboard box.

I think it reminds them of their hobo roots.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

NO way. I scoop up whomever is on the chair (usually MowMow) and place them on a different bed that I think they'll like. In front of the fan, in a sun spot, or some such thing.

If it is Book I shake the treat bag and give him noms. If I picked him up he would just jump down from the new spot and follow me.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, you could pick her up and give her a snuggle to get her to jump back down on the floor... 

I actually don't have this issue with them stealing my computer chair. But if I was stting on the couch and then leave to another room and come back, Harli has often stolen my place. When I'm on the computer, my problem is that Harli wants to walk in front of the screen, so I'll give my attention to her instead. Sometimes Lily does it too, but more often she just settles into a nearby cat bed or the chair next to my drawing table instead.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I will admit that I've stacked things on the chair to keep them from laying on it 

A pile of books, the computer room trash can, the desktop organizer.....stuff to make it look less attractive so I could make a break for the bathroom and still have my chair when I got back.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

MowMow said:


> If it is Book I shake the treat bag and give him noms.


Andrew did this with Io, and now when I get the treats, instead of doing her tricks right away she jumps on his chair. >:[


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Jacq, I tried sitting next to her, but she became argumentative, indignant and ended up clawing me off.

'How DARE you! Who's supposed to sit in the comfiest chair in the house? The CAT is, of course!'


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I now have a paper lampshade that's the shape and size of a big baloon, I put it on the chair when I have to get up. I only don't put it on when I go to work.

I've been trying, unsuccessfully, to understand what cats find in computer chairs... Anyone any idea? Should I buy another computer chair?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It won 't work. I bought a second and put it next to mine so MowMow could lay by me on hs own chair. He STILL takes mine.... I guess he thinks it's more comfortable too (or he likes the smell of butt).


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

You people are friggin' hilarious.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Yeah, my cats have a panties fetich.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky often is found at my computer chair as well despite an entire house full of furniture...she blends right into the chair so I've sat on her a few times! Eventually I threw a white blanket on top of the chair so it wouldn't happen again... but it's rediculous how I don't want to move her; she's happy sleeping in dirt and straw! It shouldn't be too hard for her to find another location to sleep... and so I shouldn't felt so guilty moving her, but I do. Usually I just perch on the end of the chair when she's there.


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

Apple is always jumping where you want to sit, then she does circus bear for a pet or two (you know, when the kitties stand on their hind legs to rub their faces on your hand). Then off to the window to make "sweet" music with the blinds.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

Jacq said:


> No matter how much you spend on a cozy wonderful bed, they will sleep in a cardboard box.
> 
> I think it reminds them of their hobo roots.


i just started sleeping in a refrigerator box and gave them my bed. they kept it.


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

We don't let our cats into the office (our chinchillas are in there) so they can't sit on the computer chair, but they do sit everywhere else we like to sit on, especially the sofa. Sasha, who is our former stray, likes to sleep on top of the entertainment center. Since I don't really hang out there, guess she's okay to have that. As long as she can get back down. In our previous place she climbed up on our kitchen cabinets and then meowed frantically at us until we got her down because she could not.

The things we do for our kitties.....


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jacq said:


> Andrew did this with Io, and now when I get the treats, instead of doing her tricks right away she jumps on his chair. >:[


That is Miley's favorite spot too. I just pick her up and set her on the rug, she'll be alright. I tried getting the treat bag and putting treats on the floor to get the cats off the counter. So now every time I walk into the kitchen they jump up on the counter and stare at the cabinet where I keep the treats.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

They take up a position on the recycle Bin and prevent you from properly disposing of cat food cans!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Yeappp*

and they also take over your king sized bed..your couch..dining table etc....


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Carmel said:


> Usually I just perch on the end of the chair when she's there.


It was so funny, when I read this I looked at myself and I was perching on the edge of the seat with Nikki lounging on the rest of it!

GT, today I found Prince happily watching the world go by from atop the recycle bin!

Ah the ungratefulness, you save their lives, they steal your chair...

And she's having a ball.
:kittyball


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

In our house, what doesn't belong to the cats?

Ottoman's for our feet? Um...don't think so:










Couch? Nopers!




























A couch arm...maybe? Don't even think about it:










AC? We'd like to think so, but this pic tells a different story:










Laps? Goes without saying:










Snuggy? Keep dreaming!










The only place that's sort of sacred is my bed since Egypt has claimed that as her own and she can't take up the whole thing. Other than that, I'd be sleeping in the bathtub.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL those photos are the best proof!


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I was taking Ace to a foster home; she had been staying at a cat santuary for various medical procedures. I put Ace in the cat carrier. And big old Garth (large orange and white tabby) climbed on top of the cat carrier and was just watching the world go by. Is NO place sacred?


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

The world belongs to US CATS and all furniture in it is our private possession!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I sprinkled her with a few drops of water from her drinking bowl by the computer chair a couple times, and my heart ached so bad I decided never to do that again. She hasn't dared sit on the chair when I'm home since then, poor thing. I've been very lucky, though, because at work they bought us these amazing, ultra-expensive computer chairs and let us take the old ones home if we agree to make a donation to a charity. So now all is well with the world, today I'm bringing her her own computer chair!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

What a lucky girl


----------

